# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify people

## Balkan1992

Classify old people and guessing origins
22290502_1934807430072831_1646661295_n.jpg22264810_1934807523406155_407661234_n.jpg

----------


## bigsnake49

They are Greek.

----------


## Ben1234

Are they Greeks?

----------


## td120

Balkan. On the second picture the younger lady to the right looks Romanian.

----------


## Balkan1992

Romanians.

----------

